# moderation and new mods



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Hate to be the guy that wants regulation, but I feel there is a need for some more Mods on the forum. I come here most days, and I only really see a few, mainly @Chelsea and @Pscarb and @Dark sim but I am sure the Paul scarb has enough on his plate with his kidney issues etc to worry about moderating here, even though he does, and still gives us great advice mind. I appreciate @Lorian @Hera have their hands full with their new family as well.

I just personally think there are UKM members who are constant as to their presence on the forum and fair with both their knowledge and advice, the likes of @swole troll @BLUE(UK) @Dead lee @DLTBB @Ultrasonic to name but a few of the top of my head. Not sure any of them would necessarily want to be a mod, but it would be good to see the presence of moderators a bit more, and for some of the tit for tat rubbish that goes on especially in General conversation controlled a little.

I would add my knowledge of how running and internet forum etc and in turn moderation of such is next to nothing so purely just giving and opinion based on my user experience.

be interested if other members agree or not.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> Hate to be the guy that wants regulation, but I feel there is a need for some more Mods on the forum. I come here most days, and I only really see a few, mainly @Chelsea and @Pscarb and @Dark sim but I am sure the Paul scarb has enough on his plate with his kidney issues etc to worry about moderating here, even though he does, and still gives us great advice mind. I appreciate @Lorian @Hera have their hands full with their new family as well.
> 
> I just personally think there are UKM members who are constant as to their presence on the forum and fair with both their knowledge and advice, the likes of @swole troll @BLUE(UK) @Dead lee @DLTBB @Ultrasonic to name but a few of the top of my head. Not sure any of them would necessarily want to be a mod, but it would be good to see the presence of moderators a bit more, and for some of the tit for tat rubbish that goes on especially in General conversation controlled a little.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the mention but as said before when put forward, I don't really want it as I only really come into the general section between jobs at work and still have times when I'm committed to college assignments.

I had no idea @Pscarb was dealing with health issues, good luck in the treatment if you read this.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Thanks for the mention but as said before when put forward, I don't really want it as I only really come into the general section between jobs at work and still have times when I'm committed to college assignments.
> 
> I had no idea @Pscarb was dealing with health issues, good luck in the treatment if you read this.


 thanks for the reply, i just threw some names in the hat purely that spring to mind for members, who are platinum, therefore showing there use of the forum etc, but also who are fair, sensible and helpful with advice and when communicating with other members.

I am just finding some of the threads on here just end up going into a war of words or complete stupidity. its why I am slowly moving away from General conv and staying more to AAS side of things and members logs. I am in hear to mainly talking about training, nutrition, AAS use with like minded people some of which I can learn from some of which I can pass any knowledge I have on to them. perhaps its just me getting old and miserable !

hope the college work is going well though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mayzini said:


> thanks for the reply, i just threw some names in the hat purely that spring to mind for members, who are platinum, therefore showing there use of the forum etc, but also who are fair, sensible and helpful with advice and when communicating with other members.
> 
> I am just finding some of the threads on here just end up going into a war of words or complete stupidity. its why I am slowly moving away from General conv and staying more to AAS side of things and members logs. I am in hear to mainly talking about training, nutrition, AAS use with like minded people some of which I can learn from some of which I can pass any knowledge I have on to them. perhaps its just me getting old and miserable !
> 
> hope the college work is going well though.


 Think most moderation is done in other sections whereas general con is let ride close to the rules and only modded when going against the law/upsetting too many people.

College is going ok, still not got the results of my law and contract assignment but was told by the lecturer I have at least a Merit as he has speed read through it I'd imagine.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

appreciate the mention @Mayzini

just got my platinum seal of approval today actually


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for the post @Mayzini what do you think more MOD's would bring to the forum do you feel that threads are left not moderated?

i agree i have plenty on my plate but my day job is on a computer and i know it sounds silly but posting and moderating the forum is a welcome break sometimes....

i will agree that we have MODs who are not active so should be removed and then replacements brought in from the current members this is something i will bring up with @Lorian

i will admit gone are the days where i worry about upsetting people if they have broken forum rules, a new found rule for me is to not debate or be tolerant with stupid people


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Think most moderation is done in other sections whereas general con is let ride close to the rules and only modded when going against the law/upsetting too many people.
> 
> College is going ok, still not got the results of my law and contract assignment but was told by the lecturer I have at least a Merit as he has speed read through it I'd imagine.


 glad everything is going well mate. I cross over to various sections I just think the presence across the forum is lacking.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i will admit gone are the days where i worry about upsetting people if they have broken forum rules, a new found rule for me is to not debate or be tolerant with stupid people


 I've very little patience for the best of people if I'm honest and if I was a Mod, the banning stick would be prodding often. Haha.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've very little patience for the best of people if I'm honest and if I was a Mod, the banning stick would be prodding often. Haha.


 Sounds like you would fit in nicely


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> thanks for the post @Mayzini what do you think more MOD's would bring to the forum do you feel that threads are left not moderated?
> 
> i agree i have plenty on my plate but my day job is on a computer and i know it sounds silly but posting and moderating the forum is a welcome break sometimes....
> 
> ...


 thanks @Pscarb I am not asking for a policing as that isnt really the mods role, but moderating the interaction is important to encourage decent advice and conversation flow rather than slanging matches.

I feel some are, I appreciate that General Conv is left lightly moderated but some of the stuff there is getting stupid with people bitching at one another or whatever just childish stuff that ends up wasting a decent thread often enough.

across the board the likes of you and @Chelsea are present and give good advice. However in my opinion Moderators should also post a thread or two and upload content to the forum, with the exception of you and Chelsea again I cant seem to trace the last time any other Mod posted a thread nor log.

There seems to be a lot of nonsense threads across the forum with some just have to be trolling. Weirdly the AAS section appears to have calmed down, but I often wonder how many threads can we have asking what brands are good for this that and the other.

Oh I just think I might be getting old and miserable and intolerable of idiots that either want to talk about how much money they have or dont have, or to slag someone off. I dont mind banter but some of it is just ridiculous, yet I am 43 and perhaps too long in the tooth.

I feel that even in my short time being part of this forum there has been a significant change and whilst a lot of the silly threads and members seem to have gone, and the site as a whole moved back to one that talks about the subject we all came here for, it could run better.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> thanks for the post @Mayzini what do you think more MOD's would bring to the forum do you feel that threads are left not moderated?
> 
> i agree i have plenty on my plate but my day job is on a computer and i know it sounds silly but posting and moderating the forum is a welcome break sometimes....
> 
> ...


 ive been saying this for about 4 yrs , simply remove the post and send the poster a pm - just change your username to 'judge dread'


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

having recently returned ive yet to see a need for more mods , it does seem to have died down a lot on here now .


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Mingster has his ban hammer cocked at all times

@Disclosure should be a mod


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Long past time that @swole troll and @Ultrasonic got their mod badges. I don't post much, but I read plenty and these are top guys that always come across really well.

Right, I'm off to start a thread about whether TM is gtg. Hasn't been one in almost half an hour.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Disclosure should be beaten repeatedly.


 Agreed.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Heavyassweights for mod.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> @Heavyassweights for mod.


 already am mate, my other account is @Kristina


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> already am mate, my other account is @Kristina


 :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Long past time that @swole troll and @Ultrasonic got their mod badges. I don't post much, but I read plenty and these are top guys that always come across really well.
> 
> Right, I'm off to start a thread about whether TM is gtg. Hasn't been one in almost half an hour.


 "Is taylormade gtg" needs it's own sub forum


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> appreciate the mention @Mayzini
> 
> just got my platinum seal of approval today actually


 You're one of the cool kids now mate. Relish it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You're one of the cool kids now mate. Relish it.


 Thanks man

My father welled up when I phoned him with the good news

All those years ago when people I know were slogging away at their degrees while I was posting on the misc and reddit, just putting in work

And today I can at last say I've arrived


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

And a stickies section at the top of each section would be a God send, every other thread in every section is basically the same post asking the same questions!

By the way is Tm gtg?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Thanks man
> 
> My father welled up when I phoned him with the good news
> 
> ...


 @Lorian should be round yours to show you the secret handshake and give you a complementary UKM t-shirt (had to get that in) anytime now. You've done it mate, you've fu**ing gone and done it.

Screw those uni bellends.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Hate all the childish stuff and that. Id love to see more serious postings.

Great thread


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> And a stickies section at the top of each section would be a God send, every other thread in every section is basically the same post asking the same questions!
> 
> By the way is Tm gtg?


 I was just about to post about having stickies would be ideal!

I keep seeing some solid write ups from @swole troll and @dtlv just to name a few, that get buried by questions that could be asked by simply searching (I'm also bad for this as after a search It takes a well roaring to find the info I was looking for)


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Vinny said:


> I was just about to post about having stickies would be ideal!
> 
> I keep seeing some solid write ups from @swole troll and @dtlv just to name a few, that get buried by questions that could be asked by simply searching (I'm also bad for this as after a search It takes a well roaring to find the info I was looking for)


 There is actually a hidden stickie section if you search for it but it's basic.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> There is actually a hidden stickie section if you search for it but it's basic.


 I did see a collection of threads someone put together a couple of months ago, but I forgot to bookmark it and couldn't find it again haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> with the exception of you and Chelsea again I cant seem to trace the last time any other Mod posted a thread nor log.


 You're not looking very hard as I post daily and have ran a log for over 6 years.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mingster said:


> You're not looking very hard as I post daily and have ran a log for over 6 years.


 I think he is talking about mods that lift mate x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Mingster said:


> You're not looking very hard as I post daily and have ran a log for over 6 years.


 Apologies mate I forgot you i knew I would forget someone


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> I think he is talking about mods that lift mate x


 I'd laugh if he banned you for a few weeks. :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the kind mentions in this thread but I'm afraid I would prefer not to be a mod. I'd simply prefer not to have any responsibility for the nonsense in Gen. Con. As others have said the other sections are mostly OK.

People should perhaps report more posts they aren't happy with, to make the job of the existing mods easier.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Thanks for the kind mentions in this thread but I'm afraid I would prefer not to be a mod. I'd simply prefer not to have any responsibility for the nonsense in Gen. Con. As others have said the other sections are mostly OK.
> 
> People should perhaps report more posts they aren't happy with, to make the job of the existing mods easier.


 i guess my original post was simply that the presence of more experienced people on the site moderating the content and providing information and advice would make the forum more focused. However I am quite a serious person so most would probably hate it.

as mentioned I am not an experienced online forum type of person, in fact this is the first one I have ever joined and taken seriously and try to contribute from the 20 plus years or training ( natty and not) experience I have, which in turn might help others not make some of the mistakes I have made along the way.

I assume most joined this forum to share knowledge both to pass on but also to learn from knowledge pool here, as you never stop learning. I just find it could be better handled especially for first time or new members.

I think I feel better today about the forum after steering away from General convo as Its tiresome reading a thread, which first appears to be a sensible pone, to end up with several members bitching at one another.

I have decided I am just getting old and miserable.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd also be up for moderating if more mods were being implemented. I've been a forum mod before on another forum and I've been here for a good few years now, plus I've been platinum for ages so you know I'm loyal as f**k


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I'd also be up for moderating if more mods were being implemented. I've been a forum mod before on another forum and I've been here for a good few years now, plus I've been platinum for ages so you know I'm loyal as f**k


 plus from memory your from Kent so that gets my vote !!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@Mayzini

I do agree that Mod's should be members who are active, so yes there is some scope there for a bit of a clearout and maybe a new face or 2.

I'm a little distanced from the forum at present so I trust the existing Mod's to make this call. I'll start a thread now and see what their feedback is.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I'd also be up for moderating if more mods were being implemented. I've been a forum mod before on another forum and I've been here for a good few years now, plus I've been platinum for ages so you know I'm loyal as f**k


 You also easily pass the knowing what you're talking about test, so you'd have my support.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> You also easily pass the knowing what you're talking about test, so you'd have my support.


 Appreciated mate


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

id give I'mNotAPervert! a vote too

unless of course his previous moderating is from over on 4chan


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Lorian said:


> @Mayzini
> 
> I do agree that Mod's should be members who are active, so yes there is some scope there for a bit of a clearout and maybe a new face or 2.
> 
> I'*m a little distanced from the forum at present* so I trust the existing Mod's to make this call. I'll start a thread now and see what their feedback is.


 fck all wrong with the forum ,dont you be worrying over nothing


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@I'mNotAPervert! for mod, agree too


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably the calmest the waters have been for years... if anything could do with a bit more drama.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks fellas, appreciated 



swole troll said:


> unless of course his previous moderating is from over on 4chan


 I'd sooner eat my own s**t, regurgitate it, let my cat eat it and s**t it out before eating his s**t filled with my s**t/sputum, rather than even sign up to that wasteland for the weird and socially inadequate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Probably the calmest the waters have been for years... if anything could do with a bit more drama.


 100% Agree

The ego`s of highly juiced up pencil necks made the forum busy and entertaining however it did distract from more serious threads and no doubt lost members looking for more training threads , i do think active members could do more to help make the mods life easier by reporting threads as they turn sour or even to alert mods before these threads derail .


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd be happy with @swole troll, @Quackerz or @BLUE(UK) as a mod.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> I'd be happy with @Heavyassweights @swole troll, @Quackerz or @BLUE(UK) as a mod.


 cheers mate but im too busy moderating my own forum

www.slutswithbigthingsintheirbutts.org


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> cheers mate but im too busy moderating my own forum
> 
> www.slutswithbigthingsintheirbutts.org


 Your site's down bruv


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

superpube said:


> Your site's down bruv
> 
> View attachment 141550


 routine maintenance mate


----------



## salted-bastrd (Mar 16, 2017)

I nominate myself.

:withstupid:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bumping this. I'm certainly guilty of not posting as much as I should, or as much as I stated I would when @Lorian invited me to return for a second spell of modding here.

Not wishing to make excuses but since my TBI and post concussion symptoms from my car crash last year, my ability to spend many hours at a time looking at a computer screen simply isn't there any more, and I know my profile as a mod has dropped off because of it. I usually do visit the forum 2-3 times per week but often will spend my entire time here just reading reported posts and controversial threads and going through the lists of threads and posts awaiting approval.

Beyond that I do try to actively contribute where I can and always am happy to help. Members are welcome to tag, or ideally PM me, to bring my attention to a thread if they feel I can bring something to it via moderation or just generally.


----------

